# Giải pháp kiến trúc giúp ngôi nhà luôn thoáng đãng, mát mẻ



## ngathien (22/7/21)

Giải pháp kiến trúc giúp ngôi nhà luôn thoáng đãng, mát mẻ Với ba nguyên tắc cơ bản là tránh nắng, chống nóng và thông gió, kết hợp với các yếu tố tâm lý, chúng ta sẽ đi qua các giải pháp kiến trúc để đem đến một nơi chốn thoáng đãng mà bạn luôn mong đợi để quay về. Hướng nhà và hình thức bên ngoài Trước hết, cho những ai cho thuê căn hộ belleza đang có dự định xây cho mình một ngôi nhà, ngoài yếu tố phong thuỷ thì việc chọn hướng nhà và các hiểu biết về nguyên tắc thiết kế để làm mát nói chung là rất cần thiết cho việc xây dựng ý tưởng thiết kế ban đầu. Hướng nhà nên chọn sao cho diện tích bề mặt tiếp xúc với bức xạ trực tiếp từ mặt trời càng nhỏ càng tốt. Đối với nhà phố thì các mặt nhà thường từ 4 – 6m trong khi các cạnh dài được che chắn bởi các toà nhà kế cận. Với nhà biệt thự thì cây xanh là nhân tố chủ đạo thay thế để chắn nắng cho các mặt nhà hướng Đông – Tây. Trong trường hợp không thể che chắn bề mặt tường hướng Đông và Tây theo cách này, các không gian thứ cấp như cầu thang, nhà kho, nhà tắm nên được bố trí ở đây. Ngoài ra, các bức tường này tuỳ trường hợp có thể cấu trúc thành hai lớp có khoảng trống ở giữa để thông gió, hạn chế mở cửa đi và cửa sổ để tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp từ mặt trời. Với các nguyên tắc thiết kế cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 nói trên, hầu hết bức xạ mặt trời trực tiếp sẽ chỉ còn trên mái và bề mặt tường phía Nam. Như được thể hiện ở mô hình đường mặt trời biểu kiến bên dưới (tính toán riêng cho miền Nam Việt Nam), mái và tường phía Nam của toà nhà cần phải có vùng bảo vệ chống nóng. Đối với tầng trệt, các cấu kiện đưa ra và mái hắt là bộ phận kiến trúc che nắng cho công trình. Tại các tầng phía trên, bancông và lôgia có tác dụng ngăn chặn và loại bỏ khí nóng nhờ đối lưu trước khi nhiệt truyền vào không gian trong nhà. Đối với tường ngoại thất nên sử dụng kết cấu nhẹ nhằm làm tăng khả năng giải nhiệt khi mặt trời tắt nắng. Trên mái, nguyên tắc thiết kế được áp dụng như sau: các tấm năng lượng mặt trời hoặc các vật liệu dạng tấm phản xạ hai lớp nên được sử dụng nhằm chắn nắng chủ động. Cấu trúc mái trồng cây xanh và các vật liệu mái màu sáng là giải pháp chống nóng thụ động do giảm thiểu được mức độ hấp thụ sức nóng. Các bề mặt với vật liệu nhám tự tạo ra bóng râm cho bề mặt, đồng thời làm tăng diện tích bề mặt sẽ nhận được khí mát vào ban đêm lên nhiều lần. 1. Mặt đứng phía Nam: kết cấu che chắn nắng như bancông, lôgia, mái nhô và vỏ hai lớp. 2. Mái: che nắng và chống nóng bằng các tấm năng lượng mặt trời và kết cấu hai lớp để thông gió. 3. Mặt đứng phía Bắc: vật liệu xây dựng nhẹ có thể giảm nhiệt độ dễ dàng vào ban đêm. 4. Móng nhà: bể chứa nước mưa và có tác dụng làm mát tầng trệt. Đón gió Hướng của ngôi nhà phải hỗ trợ cho việc thông gió tự nhiên càng nhiều càng tốt. Trong trường hợp mâu thuẫn khi chọn hướng tránh nắng và hướng đón gió chủ đạo, hướng ngôi nhà có thể điều chỉnh lại trong khoảng 0 – 30 độ mà không làm mất hiệu quả làm mát từ thông gió. Do hướng gió chủ đạo tại TP.HCM là hướng Đông – Nam vào mùa khô và Tây – Nam vào mùa mưa, công trình có thể xoay nhẹ theo các hướng này. Bố trí mặt bằng cần cho phép thông gió cho tất cả các không gian sinh hoạt bằng những ô trống, cửa đi và cửa sổ càng lớn càng tốt. Cửa hút gió vào nhà cần được đặt ở vị trí đầu gió và tại phía chân tường. Trong khi đó, cửa để gió thoát ra ngoài cần được đặt ở vị trí cuối hướng gió và ở điểm cao hơn trong phòng. Nếu cả hai cửa đều được đặt ở vị trí quá cao như vẫn thấy ở nhiều nhà tại TP.HCM, không khí vẫn chuyển động nhưng người sử dụng không thấy được hiệu ứng làm mát. Nên tránh thiết kế phòng chỉ mở cửa ở một phía. Đặc biệt, hình thái hẹp và dài của nhà phố phụ thuộc vào thông gió xuyên phòng. Với chiều sâu đến 15m, ngôi nhà vẫn có thể thông gió tự nhiên. Như trong hình phía trên, một giếng trời hay sân trong có thể giúp tăng “hiệu ứng ống khói” một cách đáng kể. 1. Giếng trời có tác dụng thông gió tự nhiên. 2. Mở thông và có cửa giữa các phòng để tạo gió xuyên phòng. 3. Tăng hiệu quả làm mát nhờ hơi nước có được từ hồ nước trong nhà (làm mát đoạn nhiệt). 4. Bức tường xanh cũng giúp tăng hiệu quả làm mát nhờ hơi nước. Cây xanh Với nhà phố diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì không gian dành cho cây xanh được xem như xa xỉ. Tuy nhiên, một chậu cây nhỏ trong các không gian sinh hoạt chính sẽ tăng lượng hơi nước trong phòng và nhờ thế sẽ làm mát không gian nhà bạn. Nếu diện tích nhà bạn lớn hơn thì tường cây là một giải pháp rất hữu hiệu, vừa tăng diện tích cây xanh, tiết kiệm không gian, vừa lạ mắt và không khó chăm sóc. Lưu ý rằng bạn nên nhờ các chuyên gia cây cảnh tư vấn các loại cây không cần quá nhiều nắng để đảm bảo cây sống tốt trong nhà. Một không gian lý tưởng khác để tăng diện tích cây xanh là mái – hãy biến mái nhà bạn thành vườn rau sạch, bạn sẽ có một “máy điều hoà nhiệt độ” hữu hiệu giảm nhiệt cho ngôi nhà và có thực phẩm có lợi cho sức khoẻ. Ngoài ra, “tường xanh” hay “mặt đứng xanh” tạo ra bởi dây leo trồng phía trươc nhà hay trên bancông, hoặc các chậu cây nhỏ xếp thành các mảng mặt đứng lớn cũng khá hiệu quả cả về làm mát và hình thức kiến trúc căn hộ belleza cho thuê.


----------

